# Working and Buying a Business in Mallorca



## Shirley Roberts (Jul 16, 2008)

Having relocated to Mallorca a few years ago I know that the most trying problems are around getting work or buying a business. Our Agency provides a service to the English speaking community in Mallorca in both these areas. Sun Search Recruitment is a recruitment agency just like you would know in the UK and Sun Search Acquisitions exists to help you find a business. There are no fees to either job seekers or business purchasers,we make our money from the Employers and the Sellers of businesses.
There are plenty of opportunities on this Island once you get used to the wage scales here. No-one should come to this Island thinking they can earn the same as in the UK. Sometimes they earn far more but usually that is not the case. Entrepreneurs abound and the 'can do' culture they bring to the place is refreshing. Mallorca is different, the work culture takes some adjusting to and the number of jobs people have, just to make ends meet, is inspiring.
A weekly relocation blog is available on both sites telling the story of a three generational relocation (my own) which gives our experiences both good and bad. This is also published weekly in the Mallorca Daily Bulletin. For more information contact me in Mallorca or on this discussion board.


----------

